# Wife wants a ZTR



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

First post on this site.

We mow 4 acres (50/50 improved/unimproved). Have been using a 16/46 Sabre for the last 9-10 years and is still going strong. We like to buy new, locally and from a dealer. The options are JD, Husqvarna, Ariens, Ferris, Snapper and Simplicity. Don't really want to spend a lot for a commercial grade ZTR. I don't really think the size of the yard warrants it and to tell the truth, the longevity of our Sabre is proof that if you take care of equipment it will last a long time. We also don't want to buy cheap junk. Most ZTRs come with smaller HP, single cylinder motors. I think that a twin would be a better choice. Deck size might be a limiting factor as we have two bridges around the pond that we will have to cross.

I've been to most/all of the manufacturer's websites, what I would really like to hear is from owners but any comments will be greatly appreciated. I've tried other sites regarding the JD 717A but I think this ZTR will be too big/heavy.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Hi Bill,

Welcome to Tractorforum!! Most of us here are just full of advice, Good or Bad! And there's nothing we all like to do better than spend someone else's money!

I have a Husqvarna rider 970 which is similar to the Rider 155. I love the way it drives, and the cut, but maintenance has been a nightmare. I average a new part per mowing! I believe that a major cause was abuse (or incompetence) by the dealer who sold and serviced it initially, but it's not all of it. This is a 3 year old unit, which didn't run for nearly a year, so it shouldn't be worn out.

I wouldn't buy another Orange Pig!

My advice is to go with Simplicity or JD if you can afford it, based on the idea that the only guy who ever regretted buying too much machine is the guy that couldn't afford it.


----------



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi balmoralboy,

Thanks for the input. I did look at the 155 but did not think it was what we wanted. I've seen similiar models in Europe and never really liked the whole setup. I bet it took some time to get used to. I've used front mowers such as Graverly and Ferris and it never really felt like I was in control. Might be the same on a ZTR, have to wait until I get home and we can drive some.

I agree about Simplicity, that dealer also sells Husqvarna. They have 2 cylinder ZTRs that might be worth looking at.

Bill


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome fouracres :friends: Have you consider Gravely they have some nice homeowner ZTRs here is a link to one that might fit you well. It has a twin 19 HP Kohler Command and a 44' deck which should allow you to cross your bridges. Also check out the ZT 2148 with the 21 HP Kohler Command and 48' deck.

Gravely 1944
Gravely 2148


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Bill, I can't give you any advice and I'm not trying to scare you off. I'm thinking about getting rid of my Legacy and getting a ZTR myself. I think I've told this story on this site before but here it is anyway. Here is a funny story of a coworker and his new ZTR. He bought a new ZTR and it was delivered to his home while he was at work one day. His wife kept an immaculate yard and also did most of the mowing. He had asked her numerous times to not try and operate the mower until he got home that night. Naturally, she had to try it out. She got aboard with a cigarette in her mouth and took off. Well, an ash from the cigarette flew up in her eye and she let go of one or both of the levers to rub her eye and the mower took off and mowed a swath through one of her flower beds. She called her husband at work and told him to call the dealer and have him come back and pick the SOB up! He had a garden tractor delivered the next day! Hutch


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Something don't sound right if she let go of both levers it should come to a stop if only one lever then it would make a hard left or right depending on which lever she let go of.


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody, I said " one or both levers". I wasn't there to see it I was just at work when he got the call. I've never ran a ZTR so I don't know all the intricacies of operation. I would assume it was one lever since she veered off through the flower bed. Hutch


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats something i would have liked to seen may have been worth some money on funnest video:lmao:


----------



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks jodyand, I missed the Graverlys and both will be further researched. I never really saw many Graverlys in the past and even fewer now. I always thought they were good machines. I knew they still made mowers, just did not realize that they decided to follow the consumer demand trail. I also looked at the DR ZTRs.

http://www.ruralcompanion.com/ztrmower.html

The whole DR® CONVERTA MOWER concept of either using it as a ZTR or a WB ZTR looks like a possible problem. We already have a DR mower. It is about 7 years old and an amazing beast. I only wish we had waited and got the newer ones with reverse!. I am 6'2" and the handles are too short so I use it hunched over. It is tough for comfortable operation longer that 1 hour, but it goes through just about anything you run over. Don't see the point in spending $5000 for something with short handles. We use it for the ongoing lawn intrusion into the woods project. The Sabre follows on the highest setting, should be finished with that project this year.

In the end and to a point, I will probably have to defer to my lovely wife's desires. Hope none of the bad ones are "cute".

Bill


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard Bill, hope you enjoy the site.

As for the mower, I understand wanting to buy locally but  

Have you checked out the Bad Boy mowers? My Grandfather bought one of these to keep their 3 to 4 acres cut and it is an awesome machine. He bought the model 6000 on sale for like $7200 delivered. If the $5000 units are half the machine his is it is one of the best money can buy.

Check out there site.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*PS*

It appears from the web site that Bad Boy makes a heck of machine for the money. I can see myself with a Zero Turn some day as I keep clearing more and more ground on my farms. One of these would sure cut down on the wife's mowing time.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

friend of mine recently bght a gravely ZTR he likes it he had a jd lawn trctr n had probs wth it think it was lemon lol he sd he looked at others n liked the qualities of the gravely n price wasnt bad either the model he bght was a PM 44Z 44 inch cut 17hp kawasaki motor he paid 5000 for it i believe its nice built mower heres gravely link http://www.gravely.com/OPM44Z/


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fouracres _
> *First post on this site.
> 
> We mow 4 acres (50/50 improved/unimproved). Have been using a 16/46 Sabre for the last 9-10 years and is still going strong. We like to buy new, locally and from a dealer. The options are JD, Husqvarna, Ariens, Ferris, Snapper and Simplicity. Don't really want to spend a lot for a commercial grade ZTR. I don't really think the size of the yard warrants it and to tell the truth, the longevity of our Sabre is proof that if you take care of equipment it will last a long time. We also don't want to buy cheap junk. Most ZTRs come with smaller HP, single cylinder motors. I think that a twin would be a better choice. Deck size might be a limiting factor as we have two bridges around the pond that we will have to cross.
> ...


My first choice would be the John Deere F687 but if you are looking for a good quality lower cost ZTR; here is a option to consider. Swisher ZTR's 

Swisher invented the ZTR. A friend has one of the 50 inch models and likes his.


----------

